# how do i weigh my live rock



## rooga (Sep 30, 2010)

how do i weigh my live rock i dont know how i can find out how much all my rock weighs i dont want to buy a heavy duty scale just to find out just to sell the rocks is there anyway to do this without spending lots of money on a scale ? any ideas?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Take your own weight on a household scale. Then take your weight holding the rock. Subtract the first number from the second and you will have the weight of the rock.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have or know someone who has a scale to to weigh themselves with? If not ,can probably get one at a thrift store or off craigslist for cheap
Either get a plastic tote and put the rocks in it to weigh it on the scale or weigh a few pieces at a time and add them up. Best thing I can tell ya

edit:lol.. or can do it the way target suggested


----------



## rooga (Sep 30, 2010)

cool thanks guys all try that


----------



## rooga (Sep 30, 2010)

cool it worked nice. thanks target thanks for tip wow i feel so dumb now haha why didnt i think of that ? so i tested on 2 new bathroom scales and came up with same resaults so thats awesome i just posted it for sale in the classifeds cheers guys..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, no worries. I have used that method as a quick way to check what my son weighs. Its not 100% accurate, but it is close enough.


----------

